# My parakeets



## Rex1718 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 17, 2018)

Rex1718 said:


> View attachment 259816


They are such fun birds! Do you clip wings or allow free flight? Good points to consider either way.


----------



## Rex1718 (Dec 18, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> They are such fun birds! Do you clip wings or allow free flight? Good points to consider either way.


All my birds are full flighted. We have safety latches on the doors so the kids don’t accidentally let the birds out


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 18, 2018)

Rex1718 said:


> All my birds are full flighted. We have safety latches on the doors so the kids don’t accidentally let the birds out


I lost my first parakeet to an open door. I was 8, and completely devastated. Since then, light clipping for my birds.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 18, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I lost my first parakeet to an open door. I was 8, and completely devastated. Since then, light clipping for my birds.



That would be such a harsh yet clear lesson.


----------



## Rex1718 (Dec 18, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I lost my first parakeet to an open door. I was 8, and completely devastated. Since then, light clipping for my birds.


Mine were clipped when I got them. I felt so bad for them trying to fly. Once they grew their flight feathers back out, I never clipped them. It definitely makes everyone be careful when the birds are out. 
The wife and I can actually call our Conure to us from anywhere in the how, which is really cool. 
But you are right there is good and bad with clipped wings and fully flighted birds.


----------



## wellington (Dec 18, 2018)

Very cute trio. My first bird was a parakeet my dad bought me. As an adult had 2 conures and a Quaker. My next bird will be 2 chickens.


----------



## Rex1718 (Dec 18, 2018)

wellington said:


> Very cute trio. My first bird was a parakeet my dad bought me. As an adult had 2 conures and a Quaker. My next bird will be 2 chickens.


What kind of Conures do you have? I have a green cheek, very sweet bird


----------



## wellington (Dec 18, 2018)

Rex1718 said:


> What kind of Conures do you have? I have a green cheek, very sweet bird


I don't have them any more. It was years ago. Oh forgot I had a cockatiel too. All my birds have died or been rehomed. 
I had the Nanday Conure. Loud, very loud. I rescued them and then traded them for the Quaker. My Quaker just died a couple years ago. He was 30+ years.


----------



## Rex1718 (Dec 18, 2018)

wellington said:


> I don't have them any more. It was years ago. Oh forgot I had a cockatiel too. All my birds have died or been rehomed.
> I had the Nanday Conure. Loud, very loud. I rescued them and then traded them for the Quaker. My Quaker just died a couple years ago. He was 30+ years.


Sorry to hear that, My mom had sun conures, they were intensely loud lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 18, 2018)

My wife has canaries and finches.
She used to keep parakeets.
I was always surprised by how truly intelligent some of the parakeets were. But I've never seen any of those "smarts" with other small species.
I bought her one of those Ebay giant walk in 8 foot hexagonal flight cages for her flock. I was hoping she'd get like a dozen parakeets.


----------



## Rex1718 (Dec 18, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife has canaries and finches.
> She used to keep parakeets.
> I was always surprised by how truly intelligent some of the parakeets were. But I've never seen any of those "smarts" with other small species.
> I bought her one of those Ebay giant walk in 8 foot hexagonal flight cages for her flock. I was hoping she'd get like a dozen parakeets.


Yeah they are pretty smart, I like to watch them figure new foraging toys out


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 24, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I lost my first parakeet to an open door. I was 8, and completely devastated. Since then, light clipping for my birds.


Sorry about that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 24, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I lost my first parakeet to an open door. I was 8, and completely devastated. Since then, light clipping for my birds.


Over the years. I've captured 4 parakeets here at my old job. Mostly they were injured by cats or predatory birds. All of them made a speedy recovery. Including an old female we named "lucky". A one eyed. One wing yellow parakeet with many missing toes. She came to me in a shoe box, covered with blood.
My wife placed her in a cage and we expected the next day that she'd be dead. But she immediately climbed up onto a feeding perch and started eating!
So cool. She lived for about 2 more years and was so scrappy that no other parakeet would mess with her.
I also saw one hanging out with a group of wild, green parrots at Everglades Holiday Park. A light blue beauty that was entirely out of place eating seeds off of the pavement. He had been adopted by the parrot clan it seemed.
They all arrived and flew way together.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 24, 2018)

We also adopted one we named Minnesota Fats.
He had eaten nothing but HARTS boxed bird food from K Mart his entire life. I think its 100% Millet.
(Some small round pale yellow seeds)
He was as fat as a tennis ball and shaped like one too.
He and Lucky used to hang out together. In fact Lucky fed Fats like he was a baby. He never got slimmer on Kelly's extensive bird menu. But lived about another 8 months.
He might have been too unhealthy to save.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 24, 2018)

I've made another post about my wife's new bird cage.
I suggest anyone with the room check them out. The 8 foot hexagonal bird aviary sold in Ebay and Amazon for like $300 is a great deal.
I bought my wife one for her birthday to replace the 6 large cages she had.
Anyone that has birds knows that $300 doesnt buy lot of cage.
This is a walk in with a huge amount of room.
It might be worth a look.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 25, 2018)

That's a beautiful aviary! I would only have 2 problems. One, no space for it, and 2, my 2 female birds fight to drawing blood. Other than that, I would love something like that!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 26, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> That's a beautiful aviary! I would only have 2 problems. One, no space for it, and 2, my 2 female birds fight to drawing blood. Other than that, I would love something like that!


Kelly found that with all this new space and now 11 birds in the cage (aviary) The fighting she observed with her Canaries stopped.
Something akin to tortoises in groups?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 26, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly found that with all this new space and now 11 birds in the cage (aviary) The fighting she observed with her Canaries stopped.
> Something akin to tortoises in groups?


Interesting thought. I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2020)

We love parakeets and Lovebirds. We have to send them all to a friend of ours after we start having Tortoise.


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 23, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> We also adopted one we named Minnesota Fats.
> He had eaten nothing but HARTS boxed bird food from K Mart his entire life. I think its 100% Millet.
> (Some small round pale yellow seeds)
> He was as fat as a tennis ball and shaped like one too.
> ...


Poor baby! At least he got to have a wonderful last 8 months! ❤


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 23, 2020)

I didn't know you had parakeets...I see that you've looked at mine on FB...fun I love'em...


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> I didn't know you had parakeets...I see that you've looked at mine on FB...fun I love'em...
> View attachment 286809


They reproduced like crazy, We have to take breeding boxes away from our wake-in aviary cage to control the number, then they just lay eggs on the floor and we pick them up almost every morning except in the winter.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 24, 2020)

I found some pseudo parakeet eggs on eBay, so after these babies fledge and she starts laying more, I will replace each of her eggs for a phony one. Then soon she will sit on the plastic ones for a while, give up and I remove the box...ta da! Let's hope it works as she looks kind thin and raggedy...here's 2 of the hatched babies...she laid 9 eggs this ti


time and 8 hatched...


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 24, 2020)

The Richmond Zoo has a walk-through Parakeet aviary. Once-I did it once and never again. Nipped twice and generally harrassed. Like Russians Torts of the Bird World!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 24, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> The Richmond Zoo has a walk-through Parakeet aviary. Once-I did it once and never again. Nipped twice and generally harrassed. Like Russians Torts of the Bird World!


LMAO...so true...


----------

